

Ask HN: What mobile framework do you write your apps in? - rohanic

Me and my partners are planning on starting our iOS&#x2F;Andoid app.  We only have two requirements. One, we want to be able to code once and push to both iOS and Android (Win8 and WinPhone8 would be nice as well). Two, we want to have nativeUI elements, or less specifically we don&#x27;t want it to look like a shitty HTML port.  What mobile framework do you write your apps in?  Thank you for taking the time to read this.
======
yulaow
If you have no problems spending a bit in license the good solution for you
can be using Xamarin.ios and Xamarin.android. Obviously if you know at least a
bit of c# (but i think any developer can learn it very fast)

With it you can target both ios and android using a single language and the
(almost)full .NET framework, recycling a lot of code and also, in the future,
you will easily develop also for wp and w8 still recycling code

BONUS: xamarin allows for native ui development.

------
6thSigma
Always go native. Cross platform frameworks are still not very good especially
in the design department.

------
heldrida
Learn Xamarin or Corona SDK. Cross-platform, so you just need to learn one
programming language. That's the best advice I can give you.

------
SomeRandomUser
Well Kivy may work for you in terms of portability, but don't expect a native
feel.

